# Little upset...didnt know what i was burning most of the winter



## hdsmoke (Mar 17, 2010)

So, i burn wood for heat.  I cut up this tree a couple years ago over the winter.  No leaves...so didnt know what i was cutting.  I just got done burning the end of it, and over the winter i loved how this stuff burnt and left a nice bed of coals.  When i finally started thinking about it and actually looked at the grain...it was Bitternut Hickory!  It hit me right after i threw in the last piece and thought about the wonderful smell it put out.  I didnt save ANY of it for smoking.  All burnt in the woodstove.  Now, it served its purpose well, but just a couple of my big splits for heat would have went a LONG way as chunks in the chargriller!  NO!!!!!  I cant believe i never thought about it.


----------



## treegje (Mar 17, 2010)

that's a regrettable, I feel with you


----------



## blackperl (Mar 17, 2010)

hi,
  I m new to this game does any one know a good wood to use smoking deer.


----------



## grouper sandwich (Mar 17, 2010)

Pecan is tough to beat for smoking venison with any of the white oaks, particularly post oak, being a close 2nd. If those are available to you that is what I would use.

I burned hickory in my fireplace all winter. It burns good and hot and lays a fantastic bed of coals. Don't feel bad for using, at least you didn't give it away or something.


----------



## crazyalaskan (Mar 17, 2010)

i feel for ya.. try to find another tree for next time.


----------



## jirodriguez (Mar 17, 2010)

On the plus side you probably had a hankering to fire up the smoker a lot since you had to smell that hickory all winter long.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






It never fails you realize stuff like that right at the very end. I feel for ya.


----------

